# Anyone Sell Upgraded Handles for TLD 15



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Though I read about someone on the Forum selling TLD upgraded handles?
Any bodies?

:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocean Master or Pomano Joe


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

OK; thanks Splittine.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Contact Hawg Tech*

I think it is hawgtech.com

They can build you a one of a kind just like you want it or to original specs. but out of graphite.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Keith (Oceanmaster) usually has a pretty good stock of the TLD handles and new blanks.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have the SS handle arms which are the perfect length for single and 2 speed TLD's.

Also the aluminum T-Bar handles. 

I also have some Alan Tani Delrin handle arms but they are $35.00 by themselves. They are the best.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The SS handle arms are $10.00 for the TLD's. 

Shown is one next to a stock TLD 25 handle.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought TLD Handle Upgrades from Capt Harry's Miami


----------

